# Best snack for Emerald Catfish?



## toshko321 (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi guys, I JUST got into the whole fish/aquarium hobby and it is going well so far. I just bought an Emerald Catfish and I was recommended to feed it Shrimp Pellets (I give it one shrimp pellet in the morning, and that's it for the day), but I am wondering, what is a good snack that I can give my fish during the day? If you recommend one, can you please specify how much of the product I should be giving them? Thanks in advance!


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

Corydoras, which is what you have, really should be kept in groups of 5 or more. They are a schoaling fish and feel more comfortable in groups. 

As far as snacks, I feed my corys (I have 13 in one tank) shrimp pellets as their base food..2 pellets per fish. For a treat, I'll throw some frozen blood worms in the tank. They're usually sold in a package with 24 small frozen blocks. I usually throw one in. My 13 will eat that up within an hour or so. Hope this helps.


----------



## toshko321 (Apr 10, 2014)

MriGuy85 said:


> Corydoras, which is what you have, really should be kept in groups of 5 or more. They are a schoaling fish and feel more comfortable in groups.
> 
> As far as snacks, I feed my corys (I have 13 in one tank) shrimp pellets as their base food..2 pellets per fish. For a treat, I'll throw some frozen blood worms in the tank. They're usually sold in a package with 24 small frozen blocks. I usually throw one in. My 13 will eat that up within an hour or so. Hope this helps.


Are there any other smaller snacks that can be given like once a day or something? I feel like the frozen blood worms will be too big since I only have one fish right now.. I have freeze dried blood worms but they are very small and I dont know how many to give my fish, if i should even be giving them that snack..


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

What kind of fish? Just the Cory?


----------



## toshko321 (Apr 10, 2014)

MriGuy85 said:


> What kind of fish? Just the Cory?


My friend is planning on getting a fish as well tomorrow, not sure what type, but it will be most likely be a tropical fish, and will have to get along with my catfish haha. Sorry if im not providing much information, im still a noobie at this and want to learn more about it.


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

That in mind, I have to ask: have you put your tank through the nitrogen cycle?


----------



## toshko321 (Apr 10, 2014)

MriGuy85 said:


> That in mind, I have to ask: have you put your tank through the nitrogen cycle?


Umm well, the sales rep from the store told me that I needed a New Tank Stabilization System product and a Water Conditioner and he said that that was enough.. not sure what the nitrogen cycle is.


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

Ok first things first: you have to cycle your tank or you will LOSE FISH. Do NOT add any more fish yet. If you can, return the catfish and follow the directions in this link

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f66/fishless-cycle-15036.html

If you cannot return the fish, you will need to do a fish-in cycle. It takes a lot longer and you could potentially lose fish. That info can be found in a different link and hopefully someone will chime in soon with some specific advise for that process. When I did my first fish-in cycle, I lost several fish in the process, because I knew nothing about the process and didn't choose a hardy enough fish species. Unless another veteran member suggests adding fish for a fish in cycle, do not add anymore fish yet!

I would strongly suggest returning the fish and doing a fishless cycle. Fish-in could take months to complete before you can add more fish and at very slow rate. Fishless cycle it and you will be done in a matter of weeks and can fully stock.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The Aquarium Nitrogen Cycle


----------

